# *NSFW*  Worked with Shelby Billingham (UK)



## Gweebs

Just thought I'd share the pics I've got from working with Shelby Billingham in Birmingham (UK).

I would highly recommend her to anyone. Very professional!!!







Shelby Billingham / Photography by Guy Murch / Portfolio hosting and networking for models, photographers and related creatives / PurplePort
More pics available on link above to PurplePort


----------



## Gweebs

Shelby Billingham by Gweebs 30, on Flickr


----------



## Gweebs

Shelby Billingham by Gweebs 30, on Flickr


----------



## Granddad

Nice photos but it may be a good idea to add NSFW to the title for those who may open this thread at work.


----------



## tirediron

Granddad said:


> Nice photos but it may be a good idea to add NSFW to the title for those who may open this thread at work.



I'll get that for you!


----------



## kathyt

She is stunning. #1 is amazing. Love it.


----------

